# can i benefit



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

here is my FR with SVS pb12 +2 and BA VR3 mains. I have done a few tests and the best response is with the crossover at 100 and phase reversed.
WOULD I BENEFIT FROM BEHRINGER DSP 1124?
sorry for the bad pic


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

Don't see much evidence of a crossover in use there...

The graph is a bit hard to read, but it looks like your response is varying something like 12-15 dB. I'd say a BFD would help.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for the response. I have the Xover turned off on the sub and crossed at 100 on the recievers Xover. I know I have a few dips around -10 to 12 dbs but i thought the Behringer wasnt good for dips but better for peaks that are seen in the Frequency Range?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A common misconception. The only depression an EQ can't do anything for is a null. They are are usually identifiable as deep and narrow, as you can see at 70 Hz in the picture below. Broad depressions, like you see in your graph, are typically easy to EQ. Of course this is dependent on your sub having enough spare headroom to accommodate equalizing.







​

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

great thanks for the help. Would the 1124 be sufficient?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

for my own knowledge why do you say it doesnt seem like a crossover is working in my FR. 
keep in mind I am not a professional but have a pretty good understanding. if you can explain it so that I can learn more that would be great.
thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, if you look at the graph I posted you can see how much response "droops" at the upper end - above 80 Hz. This is consistent with the crossover's attenuation. Your graph on the other hand, shows response at 100 Hz that's as high as it is at lower frequencies.

Of course, there could be perfectly good reasons for it. For instance, if you had the main speakers playing while the measurement was taken, that would account for it. We've also seen isolated incidents where a DIY subwoofer had such extreme output up high that the crossover couldn't effectively tame it, as well as a few situations where the receiver's crossover only functioned with digital signals and not analog.

But generally, when we see no upper end drop in response we start asking questions.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks that makes a lot of sense. This is a SVS pb12 plus 2. My tests were done with the sub and mains turned on so that may explain the reason for no drop off above 80. 
I will post for help once i get the 1124. What wires are required for hook up?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

moreira85 said:


> I will post for help once i get the 1124. What wires are required for hook up?


RCA on one end, 1/4" phone on the other (a single cable is all you need if you have only one sub).










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have only one sub. So that picture is exactly what i need, 1 wire but with a pair of RCAs on one end and a pair of 1/4 inch jacks on the other end?

I looked at the sticky on how to connenct it but it doesnt give a good explanation of how to connect it. 
I assume that the 1/4 inch jacks go to 1 input and 1 ouput channel on the bfd, then where do the two RCAs go to?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, I mis-spoke - get a stereo cable and separate them so that you have two cables. You'll need them both.



> I assume that the 1/4 inch jacks go to 1 input and 1 ouput channel on the bfd, then where do the two RCAs go to?


As the picture shows, the equalizer connects between your receiver and subwoofer. One RCA goes to your receiver, the other to your subwoofer. 

Receiver sub out -> BFD in / BFD out -> subwoofer input









Regards,
Wayne


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for response, I did some digging last night and found out how to wire it. Good explanation as well. Any thoughts as to where to find wire with RCA and 1/4 jack? I looked at monoprice and bluejeans but couldnt find them.


----------



## moreira85 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Xover*

here is a FR done Crossed at 100hz reversed as opposed to earlier post with 80 reversed. This was done with the Sub only and not the mains. i measured from 20 to 100hz freq. I dont see any rolloff around 100hz? Do you see a Xover in use according to this?
I did order the BFD.
I am guessing that the 80HZ Xover response looks better.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Any thoughts as to where to find wire with RCA and 1/4 jack? I looked at monoprice and bluejeans but couldnt find them.


http://www.music123.com/Product/Product.aspx?SKU=128202
http://www.zzounds.com/cat--1-4-Inch-to-RCA-Cables--2363
http://www.audio-discounters.com/pprc-j05.html




> I dont see any rolloff around 100hz? Do you see a Xover in use according to this?


Yeah, something definitely looks a little funny there...

Regards,
Wayne


----------

